# Went on 2 spending sprees...



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

...At my local B&M's to celebrate finally getting a nice, 70ct humidor. I'm trying to keep it stocked for my deployment in a couple of months :usa2: Here are the results. I went with some of my fav's/tried and true sticks plus some more I had heard good things about and wanted to try before i bought any boxes.

I bought like 5 Oliva V's of varying sizes, some of my fav CAO's, a few of Hoyo de Monterrey Sultans, a 1926, 1964 and Decade RP's for a celebration, some RP edge maduros, A camacho, an A. Fuentes Chateau Fuentes, and some random Padron's, Nub's, La Gloria Cubana's, and Monte Cristo's. I think there is a Cohiba, Ashton, and a couple of Perdomo's floating around in there as well.

I plan on smoking at least 1 of the Oliva V's tonight and maybe something else. I'll just play it by ear lol. Needless to say I'm really excited to be able to store some cigars finally, instead of just buying them piecemeal and smoking them right away. Just wanted to share


----------



## stock93pgt (Jan 3, 2011)

very nice


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Oh very nice selection


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice selection Adam!!!

Enjoy them suckers...and thank you for your service! 

:usa2:


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Looks good brother. Make sure you put your deployed address in your profile when the time comes.


----------



## neil (Aug 21, 2011)

those look like some great sticks!

good luck on the deployment, stay safe over there. HOOAH!


----------



## bMay (Feb 23, 2011)

Enjoy brother!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

very nice! enjoy your selection


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Great selection of smokes!! So what are your favorites?


----------



## lord sevein (Aug 31, 2010)

You got a lot of top shelf stuff! Good choices in the Padron, Fuente, and Patel brands. Good luck!


----------



## ZeeKodadi (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice nice enjoy every smoke


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks all. My favs have to be the Oliva V that I smoked last night, CAO Brasilia, Hoyo de Monterrey Sultan and the Padron 1926. I will smoke any of those, any day and love it. But I like pretty much any cigar that's smooth and doesn't have a real earthy taste to it. That being said, I do gravitate towards the darker wrappers.


----------



## jdfutureman (Sep 20, 2010)

Adam, great score. That's always fun goin on a spree. 

I'm with you on those Oliva V's can't have enough of them. 

Enjoy and thanks for your service!


----------



## BDog (Oct 19, 2010)

Oliva V's are the bomb! I especially like the Lancero's. Try some and you will surely enjoy them! Most say its the best vitola for the Oliva Series V.

Looks like you really picked up a wonderful variety that should suit different moods/ time of the day, etc.

Isnt it wonderful to know that you have a quality selection at the ready?


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Haha yup. It's definitely nice being able to poke through what I've got and grab something that suits my mood. The HdM Encado(?) I smoked earlier was great. I'd say about half the cigars in there are ones I've grabbed just to try out. As far as I'm concerned, that's half the fun of smoking cigars, trying new ones!

I am sad to say though, that the Monte 2 I just finished did not do it for me. I've smoked several Monte's and haven't found one that I have enjoyed. It is a little disappointing because of the high regard a lot of people have for them. Oh well, there are many other cigars out there I do like and I may try another in the future.


----------



## Steven (Aug 29, 2011)

What? No picture of the nice new 70ct humidor? :lol:


----------



## muddy (Mar 14, 2011)

:smoke2:Nice looking selection Happy Smoking


----------



## Engineer99 (Aug 4, 2011)

Very nice. It's a great feeling to walk around a physical store and actually handle some sticks. With the taxes in this state, my B&M shopping is limited to trying out new stuff and a few reliable favorites a couple sticks at a time. It's really great to have some sticks in the B&M that you know have been there for a while and have some serious age on them that nobody but you seems to buy.

Stay safe and thanks for your service.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

haha thanks all. Yeah I'm getting my CI/Cbid wins on monday, so I'll post pics of my two humi's and coolidor as well as all the cigars i get.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow. You showed me the c-bid invoice and that was insane. Then I run across this. You sir, are a mad man on a mission. Congrats.


----------



## Lord Voldemort (Sep 30, 2011)

those looks like nice cigars and i bet they taste good. Enjoy the cigars because soon we might not have the freedom to do so so I say smoke them all!


----------

